# Arnold Schwinn Co The World Bike



## mazdaflyer (Feb 26, 2019)

This old Schwinn showed up on Facebook Marketplace on Sunday. I contacted the seller and arranged to look at it. Made a short road trip and decided to pop on it, hauled it home. It has some issues but as a prewar barn find with the headbadge I couldn’t resist. 


 


 



The front fork and frame appears to accommodate a 28” or 26” wheel. The rear fender appears to be for a 28” wheel. The front fender is not period and installed backwards. The basket is attached with bailing wire. I’m assuming the stem and bars are wrong as is the light and generator. It has a boys and a girls pedal. Wheelset appears to be in family good shape, things seem tight, drive train works. Some original paint appears to be intact. I have a set of cross braced bars and an AS stem.

Any ideas on the origin date of the bike? Did Schwinn produce bikes during the ‘32-‘34 or so transition period with an option for 26” or 28” tires?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice bike looks like a good project


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 27, 2019)

Went out in the cold turned the bike over old school style. The Serial No is F10849 if that helps anyone tie down a model year. 

 


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 27, 2019)

WOW! Lucky.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2019)

Pull the crank and see if there is a # 36 cast in it.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 27, 2019)

Did someone put 1.75 tires on it instead of 2.25 tires.  They look too small for the rims.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 27, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Did someone put 1.75 tires on it instead of 2.25 tires. They look too small for the rims.



I haven’t actually read the sidewalls for size but you are probably right. I did read Goodyear on them. They are roached.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like a b9 motorbike to me. I had what I believe to be a '35 b9 motorbike frame. The serial number was f3612.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 28, 2019)

skiptoofer22 said:


> Looks like a b9 motorbike to me. I had what I believe to be a '35 b9 motorbike frame. The serial number was f3612.



Do you know what the difference between a B9 and B10 is? Thanks for your comment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 28, 2019)

mazdaflyer said:


> Do you know what the difference between a B9 and B10 is? Thanks for your comment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




B10 was equipped with tank, carrier, light and battery can. B9 was the unequipped version.

Yours looks like a ‘35 model to me based on the 5 digits of numbers on the serial and the more modern rear “dropout” style. I believe the earlier bikes had the pinched/seamed style method of attachment, yours are what one typically sees on 35+ production.


----------

